# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Maryland petshops



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody here has been to Exotic Aquatics in Baltimore and if so how is there fish and plant selection?

Does it compare to Aquarium Center?

Thanks,
Robert.


----------



## bobo31 (May 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anybody here has been to Exotic Aquatics in Baltimore and if so how is there fish and plant selection?

Does it compare to Aquarium Center?

Thanks,
Robert.


----------



## Wally (Aug 31, 2003)

Never been there but when I go visit my folks I never miss stopping by House of Tropicals in Glen Burnie, awesome selection of fish, and a decent selection of plants. The Aquarium Center is nice as well.


----------



## imported_Nathan (Feb 17, 2004)

Exotic Aquatics has a nice selection of fish and some plants. Aquarium Center due to it's physical size has a better selection. I live equi-distance from both and would rather go to EA over AC.


----------



## Plant idot... (Jul 6, 2003)

Hey Nathan,

Where exactly are these two places? I am in Reston and wouldnt mind making a hike up that way if it were worth it.


----------

